# Baroque/Pre Classical keyboard treatises



## pianoman12345 (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi everyone, first post here, could use a little help. I'm doing a research project on important keyboard treatises in the baroque/pre classical periods and having trouble finding good sources of information. 

Right now I have:

Fux, Gradus ad Parnassum 

Rameau, treatise on harmony

Couperin, Art of playing the harpsichord 

CPE Bach essay on the true art of playing keyboard instruments 

And also one by Heinrich Schutz


Are there any glaring omissions? Any important baroque/pre classical treatises that aren't on my list? 

Thank you so much for any help you can give!


----------



## pianoman12345 (Aug 13, 2018)

Forgot to mention I'm looking for the primarily treatises on keyboard music. Harpsichord, clavichord, piano


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I suggest you buy Colin Booth's book called "Did Bach Really Mean That?", which looks at these questions in great detail.

https://www.colinbooth.co.uk/book.html

Just looking down your list the obvious one that's missing is Frescobaldi's prefaces to the capricci and toccatas. And I believe that Quantz's essay on playing the flute is essential even for understanding keyboard music. There are various ornament tables and even Forkel had things to say about how Bach played. There is a lot of material, Booth's book will guide you.

I certainly would be interested to know if you find any clavichord specific material before 1750 -- I'm curious about how the clavichord players used dynamic variation. I believe Richard Troeger wrote a book on clavichord style, but I haven't been able to get hold of it yet.


----------



## pianoman12345 (Aug 13, 2018)

Wow thanks so much for the additional info, I'll definitely check out the book!


----------

